# Anybody running TAJIMA TMAR-KC series?



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Are there any Tajima TFMX users who are running the new TAJIMA TMAR machines? How do you compare the two, has the extra price been worth it?


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

Looked at them today at iss I am sold on it was looking for a 4 head but out of stock 6 head stretch is a few weeks out. So will be ordering 6 head before I leave sunday


----------



## hannahandcrafts (Jan 14, 2015)

I would like to know as well differences between the TMAR-KC and the TFMX. I'm considering getting the TMARK-KC 4 head. 

Jim, how much will you be paying for the 6 head?

Hanna


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

It costs $5000 more for the TMAR vs TFMX in the UK. What made you think the extra $ was worth it?

The touch screen is nice however I've heard there are firmware problems and it can lockup? This info came from other dealers so might be just the usual BS.

Adjustable presser foot sounds nice if you do 3D or work on padded jackets.

Look forward to your reply.


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

I look at service life if parts are avalible for 10 years after they stop making the model then the m series has 12 years of easy to get parts. But the Tmar is the model they will sell for the next 10 years then I have over 20 years of easy to get parts and service I am 40 so unless I keep growing my business larger this machine would last till I retire. And I would not need to make another purchace it would suck to get a few years till retirement then need to drop slot of money for a few years of use long term thought


----------



## hannahandcrafts (Jan 14, 2015)

I would definitely pay more for the adjustable presser foot and touch screen. I'll be speaking with a dealer tomorrow to get more info onthe tmar-kc.



TPrintDesigner said:


> It costs $5000 more for the TMAR vs TFMX in the UK.f What made you think the extra $ was worth it?
> 
> The touch screen is nice however I've heard there are firmware problems and it can lockup? This info came from other dealers so might be just the usual BS.
> 
> ...


----------



## LA90049 (Apr 2, 2015)

Saw them both at the ISS show and have been told that TMAR uses more plastic parts than TFMX. Also the digital display is more sensitive and may cause more issues in the long run.
These comments were NOT from a person who had already worked with the machine so his comments are questionable, your input (if you have worked with a TMAR) is appreciated.


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

We loved the tmar but due to shipping times and back order on machines etc we went with barudan we Absolutly love them tajima is a great machine but barudan dealer 80 miles away sealed the deal with a tech in the area


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Go with a ZSK! No plastic and a higher resale then Tajima. Tajima outsources parts now in China while ZSK is all German with the exception of the rotary hooks which are Japanese.


----------



## LA90049 (Apr 2, 2015)

There is no doubt that German machineries are the best but I already have a few Tajimas, know my sources (Tech and parts,...) etc.
Thanks for the info thou
I will look into it for future purchases. Do Tajima Hoops work with ZSK ?


----------



## LA90049 (Apr 2, 2015)

hannahandcrafts said:


> I would definitely pay more for the adjustable presser foot and touch screen. I'll be speaking with a dealer tomorrow to get more info onthe tmar-kc.


 
It actually ended up to be $8 k difference + tax = close to $10K


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

LA90049 said:


> There is no doubt that German machineries are the best but I already have a few Tajimas, know my sources (Tech and parts,...) etc.
> Thanks for the info thou
> I will look into it for future purchases. Do Tajima Hoops work with ZSK ?


I'm not 100% sure. I have never tried it. I am a Tech as well and Tajima is one of the machines I specialize in. The huge selling point besides German is the ZSK isn't leased like a Tajima. It is financed. You own it with no 10% buyout or down payment. Right now the Euro is weak so the ZSK's are cheaper then Tajima at the moment. The single head was $23000 and are now $15000


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

ZSK are still 12 needle right?


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes 12 Needle. Also the thread stand moves with the head


----------



## Mizzou93 (Sep 5, 2015)

I have one 6-head TMAR-K and 5 TMFX 6-heads and the TMAR-K is nice. Seems to run better on hats than TMFX's (which run good) and control interface is great. Don't think they did a real good job of explaining the presser foot operation at install. I've never changed the presser foot setting one time. Don't know that they really know in the field exactly what to do with it. I also have some Happy machines and the Tajimas are much better machines in my opinion. Last much longer and run better especially on hats.

I will only purchase TMAR-K's going forward.


----------



## nirlon (Jul 25, 2014)

hey to evry body, i am about to buy Tajima
i want 6 heads
i do not know the differece between Tmar -kc and Tfmx
the dealer told me to buy tfmx since it more reliable and the Tmar he sold cause problems
also i was informed new Tmar is about to go Tmar 2
please let me know yor opinion
with thanks
Shabtai Yizhak


----------



## ROTTIESFORLIFE (Jan 27, 2016)

I have both the Tmark 6 head standard and the TFMX stretch 4 head. The only think I notice with the Tmark is the repair is more challenging. Its got more features so it's easier confused. The owners manual is almost zero help in repair. Hirsch is pretty good with support though! Overall I would probably buy another one if I had to choose between the two given the fact that the parts will be available longer. Just make sure to use these boards with technical questions on bypassing and clearing the stop codes when they pop up and freeze the machine!


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

If you're running 3D puff it's a no brainer, saw this at ISS and it's next on our list to purchase


----------



## luke711 (Mar 8, 2016)

The TMAR-KC is the top of the line Tajima. If it is installed and set up correctly it is a beast. I know because I service them. It will run caps at 900rpm all day. It is much beefier than the TFMX and it has an adjustable presser foot for your different thicknesses. You can set the foot at the exact thickness. As for "plastic" parts I don't know what the reference is. I've worked on them and I can't think of any outstanding plastic-sounds like a sales pitch from another manufacturer.
The huge touchscreen is nice and is Linux based so it is somewhat different to navigate in. As for "freezing" Tajima has taken care of that too.


----------

